# [SKRYPT] Firefox (DeerPark i Minefield) demonem szybkości

## Gabrys

/* Fasterfox, flagi kompilacji, to nie wszystko. */

Polecam ściągnięcie jednej z wersji alfa Firefoksa:

* 2 (Deer Park 2 alfa): ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/deerpark/alpha2/linux-i686/en-US/deerpark-alpha2.installer.tar.gz

* 3 (Minefield): ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/firefox-3.0a1.en-US.linux-i686.installer.tar.bz2

* Bonecho: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/bonecho/alpha1/linux-i686/en-US/bonecho-alpha1.tar.gz (tego akurat nie testowałem)

Moje wrażenia na plus:

* 2 znacznie szybsza od 1.5 (które jak pewnie większość zauważyła była sporym postępem w szybkości względem 1.0.x)

* 3 -- błyskawica!

Inne wrażenia na szybko:

* 3 ma problemy z niektórymi stronami ze specyficznym CSS (np. moja strona z pozycjonowanymi bezwzględnie paskami: www.gabryjeluk.tk , przejdźcie na Lifelog i zacznijcie przewijać rolką  :Wink: ).

* w 2 działa większość rozszerzeń: AdBlock, NoScript, FasterFox, RIP, TabMixPlus.

* w 2 NIE DZIAŁA MR Tech Local Install (mimo, że się wydaje, że działa, trzeba wyłączyć).

To ciągle wersje alfa, więc proszę zachować się uważnie, w szczególności:

```
cp $HOME/.mozilla/firefox $HOME/firefox-backup-2006-05-10 -R
```

Ponadto polecam instalować ze zwykłego usera, żeby nie popsuć normalnej instalacji Firefoksa.

Co tam jeszcze, zapraszam do dzielenia się wrażeniami.

Pozdrawiam, Fx fan.

----------------------------------

A oto SKRYPT instalujący najnowszego Firefox Minefield w wersji POLSKOJĘZYCZNEJ:

```
#!/bin/bash

mkdirhier "$HOME"/opt

cd "$HOME"/opt

if [ -e firefox ]; then

        echo "$HOME"/opt/firefox istnieje, nie mozna kontynuowac

        exit 1

fi

suf=0

new_minefield_base=firefox-minefield-"`date +%s`"

new_minefield=$new_minefield_base

if [ -e firefox-minefield ]; then

        echo Przesuwam "$HOME"/opt/firefox-minefield do "$HOME"/opt/"$new_minefield"

        while [ -e "$new_minefield" ]; do

                new_minefield=$new_minefield_base_$suf

                suf=$((suf+1))

        done

        mv firefox-minefield $new_minefield

fi

wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk-l10n/firefox-3.0a1.pl.linux-i686.tar.bz2

echo Rozpakowywanie

tar -xjf firefox-3.0a1.pl.linux-i686.tar.bz2

mv firefox firefox-minefield

echo Juz
```

UWAGA

Pamiętajmy o trzech rzeczach przed instalowaniem/ściąganiem nowego Firefoksa:

1. 

```
cp $HOME/.mozilla/firefox $HOME/firefox-backup-2006-05-18 -R
```

2. 

```
cp $HOME/.mozilla/firefox $HOME/firefox-backup-2006-05-18 -R
```

3. 

```
cp $HOME/.mozilla/firefox $HOME/firefox-backup-2006-05-18 -R
```

To chyba tyle. Jeszcze raz pozdrawiam i życzę miłego używania. Ja się już uzależniłem  :Razz: .

----------

## Yatmai

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> To ciągle wersje alfa, więc proszę zachować się uważnie

 

A w praktyce, raczej się sypie czy generalnie śmiga stabilnie ?  :Smile: 

----------

## yoshi314

omg to oni juz linie 3.x zaczeli? jak dla mnie to tempo wzrostu numeru wersji jest nieco za szybkie. gonia za opera czy co?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Gabrys, popraw link do swojej strony - zdaje się, że Ci się przecinek zaplątał.  :Razz: 

Fajny tekst , ale przydało by się też coś na temat aktualnych wersji Firefoksa.

----------

## yoshi314

tez myslalem ze jakies tweaki czy cos tu bedzie

----------

## argasek

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> omg to oni juz linie 3.x zaczeli? jak dla mnie to tempo wzrostu numeru wersji jest nieco za szybkie. gonia za opera czy co? 

 

Nie, robią rewrite engine'u.

Edit: właśnie ściągnąłem Minefield, pod Win32 beznadziejne wolne scrollowanie stron, a na onet.pl w nagłówku wiadomości jakieś "krzoki".  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

Ja tez mam Minefield'a i te usterki to chyba wina windowsowej wersji. Linuksowa jest cacy i wszystko działa OK.  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

Co do wersji Minefield: jakies 5 minut przegladania stron i pierwszy seg fault  :Smile:  Ale ogolnie jest szybki i moze kiedys doczekamy sie stabilnej wersji z nowym szybszym enginem.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Ja bym był szczęśliwy gdyby w końcu firefox 1.5.x  był w x86 a nie w ~x86.  U mie w tej wersji firefoksa występuje znany problem z błędnym wyświetlaniem czcionek. Dlatego cały czas siedzę na 1.0.8.

----------

## blazeu

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Co do wersji Minefield: jakies 5 minut przegladania stron i pierwszy seg fault  Ale ogolnie jest szybki i moze kiedys doczekamy sie stabilnej wersji z nowym szybszym enginem.

 

Kurcze. ciekawe od czego zaleza te segfault'y.. Pamietasz strone ktora to zrobila? Bo ja siedze całą noc już na Minefieldzie i nic nie rzucał... :/

----------

## Yatmai

Nio u mnie też leci nadwyraz stabilnie. Nawet miałem chwilkę, to próbowałem do sztucznie dociążyć wieloma tab'ami i masą ściąganych plików  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

 *blazeu wrote:*   

>  *przemos wrote:*   Co do wersji Minefield: jakies 5 minut przegladania stron i pierwszy seg fault  Ale ogolnie jest szybki i moze kiedys doczekamy sie stabilnej wersji z nowym szybszym enginem. 
> 
> Kurcze. ciekawe od czego zaleza te segfault'y.. Pamietasz strone ktora to zrobila? Bo ja siedze całą noc już na Minefieldzie i nic nie rzucał... :/

 

Juz usunalem Mainfielda, ale jesli bede mial chwile wolna to jeszcze go potestuje.

----------

## msch

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Ja bym był szczęśliwy gdyby w końcu firefox 1.5.x  był w x86 a nie w ~x86.

 

Dokładnie, brakuje mi tych opcji z 1.5

----------

## Yatmai

A co wam przeszkadza dopisać linijkę do package.keywords ?? :]

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> A co wam przeszkadza dopisać linijkę do package.keywords ?? :]

 

Tu nie chodzi o dopisanie linijki. Poprostu wersja 1.5.x firefoksa u mnie nie działa. I nie jestem w tym odosobniony dlatego jest ona cały czas w ~x86.

----------

## Zwierzak

A jakieś ebuildy by się znalazły?

----------

## Gabrys

Ebuildy do Firefoksa Minefield? Hmmm... trzeba by obejść graficzny instalator. Albo kompilować ze źródeł (o, to niegłupie).

Tak serio, to Minefield jak dla mnie chodzi bardzo stabilnie: jak dotąd żadnego posypu, scrollowanie stron szybkie, acz obarczone tym błędęm, o którym pisałem powyżej (ktoś potwierdzi?).

Szczegóły? A co tu pisać, w końcu to Firefox, wszyscy mniej więcej wiedzą z czym się go je. Rozszerzenia raczej nie działają, bo nie są zgodne. Działa superszybko. Odpala się (chyba) szybciej (ale to może przez to, że nie musi ładować rozszerzeń).

SKLEJONE

Nowe wieści:

1. Wersja spolonizowana Minefielda

2. Wersja spolonizowana Minefielda (automatyczna instalacja, prawie jak emerge  :Wink: )

1. [nie czytać jeśli ktoś chce użyć pkt 2.] Znalazłem spolonizowaną wersję:

ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk-l10n/firefox-3.0a1.pl.linux-i686.tar.bz2

2. Skrobnąłem mały skrypt do instalacji (nie ściągaj ręcznie pliku z pkt 1. jeśli chcesz go użyć):

```
#!/bin/bash

mkdirhier "$HOME"/opt

cd "$HOME"/opt

if [ -e firefox ]; then

        echo "$HOME"/opt/firefox istnieje, nie mozna kontynuowac

        exit 1

fi

suf=0

new_minefield_base=firefox-minefield-"`date +%s`"

new_minefield=$new_minefield_base

if [ -e firefox-minefield ]; then

        echo Przesuwam "$HOME"/opt/firefox-minefield do "$HOME"/opt/"$new_minefield"

        while [ -e "$new_minefield" ]; do

                new_minefield=$new_minefield_base_$suf

                suf=$((suf+1))

        done

        mv firefox-minefield $new_minefield

fi

wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk-l10n/firefox-3.0a1.pl.linux-i686.tar.bz2

echo Rozpakowywanie

tar -xjf firefox-3.0a1.pl.linux-i686.tar.bz2

mv firefox firefox-minefield

echo Juz
```

Uruchamiamy tego Firefoksa przez ~/opt/firefox-minefield/firefox

od raku:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Piecia

Hmm, jak dla mnie brakuje mi obsługi rozszerzeń, może i szybszy od FF 1.5 ale gdyby mi zależało na szybkości to bym przeszedł na operę  :Smile: . Smuci mnie jednak dlaczego po powrocie na starego FF i odtworzeniu ~/.mozilla/firefox nie działają mi stare roszerzenia (większość jest nieaktywna).

----------

## Gabrys

Dlatego prosiłem o to: *Gabrys wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> To ciągle wersje alfa, więc proszę zachować się uważnie, w szczególności:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Piecia

No właśnie to zrobiłem, ale jak to w życiu bywa albo pod górkę albo pod wiatr. Chyba że masz pomysł jak uaktywnić wcześniej poinstalowane rozszerzenia bez ponownego zainstalowania( w menu Tools->Extensions mam dla nich tylko opcję Uninstall).

edit:

Prawym przyciskiem na rozszerzeniu i Włącz, po prostu były wyłączoneLast edited by Piecia on Sat May 13, 2006 7:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Jeśli zrobiłeś (ale nie właśnie, czyli teraz, tylko przed zainstalowaniem Minefielda)

```
cp $HOME/.mozilla/firefox $HOME/firefox-backup-2006-05-10 -R
```

,

to teraz wykonaj

```
mv $HOME/.mozilla/firefox $HOME/firefox-minefield

mv $HOME/firefox-backup-2006-05-10 $HOME/.mozilla
```

Jeśli nie, to chyba pozostaje odinstalować i zainstalować rozszerzenia, ale może ktoś ma lepszy pomysł.

----------

## szolek

Ja tego nie zrobiłem i najbardziej żałuje themsa Metal Lion 2.0.

----------

## mazdac

do instalowanie rozszerzeń na siłę i/lub kompatybilizowania służy rozszerzenie Nightly Tester Tools. UWAGA! Używać na własną odpowiedzialność!

----------

